

Show HN: Keep your customers informed and aware - missenlinx
http://trakstat.us

======
halostatue
Just tried signing up and I'm in a stuck position.

• I generate very long passwords (50 characters by default) with 1Password. I
usually include special characters—the one I used included ',{<' and the
asterisk.

• The signup field accepted my password—and the signup email _included the
password I had provided_ in cleartext…at least it did up until the '<' (where
there were probably another ~20 characters left).

• Neither the password as I used it nor the truncated version that I was sent
works to log me in.

Implementing PBKDF2 isn't that hard, even in PHP ([http://mark-
story.com/posts/view/using-bcrypt-for-passwords-...](http://mark-
story.com/posts/view/using-bcrypt-for-passwords-in-cakephp\);) it took me two
days to implement, test, and deploy a migration on Rails (and that's only
because I'm a cautious SOB who doesn't want to make a mistake affecting
customers and we had two tables to do it against with two different password
types). If you're offering this to businesses, you should do everything you
can to protect their data—even if you are in beta. POF can get away with
storing plaintext passwords, or sending them to customers, but you shouldn't
do that.

~~~
missenlinx
Thanks halostatue, I got your support ticket and will respond promptly.

Ash

------
martin-adams
Looks interesting. You might want to focus on explaining who this is for and
what problem it solves for them.

For example:

Retailer: "You'll be pleased to know your product has been dispatch and is on
it's way for delivery tomorrow morning"

Estate Agent: "We have a viewing book for your property at 11:30 on Friday"

Digital Agency: "We have published wireframes of your project for you to
review"

~~~
missenlinx
Hey martin-adams, we are really targeting any sector which wants to
communicate the current project status. I've taken in your advice though, as I
could describe this better on the landing page.

------
noir_lord
On your /steps page you have invalid markup.

You are not closing the div (class .btn.btn-danger) so you have an open
element when you try and close the list tags.

I noticed it because I viewed the source (always interested to see what people
are using to build front-end stuff).

edited: for clarity.

~~~
missenlinx
Thanks for the heads up!

------
csears
Looks nice, but do you think there's a business model for something this
simple/light?

Unless you were dealing with a project that had dozens or hundreds of
users/clients interested in tracking the status, it seems like sending an
email would be a lot lower friction.

~~~
noir_lord
I actually think there just might be.

While it seems like sending an email might be lower friction I find in reality
mails get lost, sent to the wrong people, they don't get checked etc.

Having a simple way to keep everyone on the same page at a fixed location you
can bookmark seems good to me.

~~~
missenlinx
Thanks noir_lord, I couldn't of said it better myself.

------
missenlinx
For an online demo without signing up head over to
[http://app.trakstat.us/](http://app.trakstat.us/)

